# Just got me a lease in Ware County



## Bobby38ark (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, just got me a lease in Ware County, south of Waycross, and I was wondering if y'all could tell me what y'all are getting, what and when is the best time to hunt? And for what? Hog, deer, small game, turkey etc.  Have been hunting Ft Stewart with no avail.  drove out from midway and checked the land today.  Just wondering what is going on that way.  Thanks


----------



## Bobby38ark (Feb 22, 2012)

ok, I guess people just don't want to t ell me what is in the area.  I will just hunt the land and find out, but do not let me catch you on my lease.


----------



## oldways (Feb 22, 2012)

I hunted around Ware county until the big fire. I don't know where your lease is we all ways had good luck with deer,hog, and bear


----------



## Bobby38ark (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you! Old ways, and it's just sw of Waycross, appreciate the input


----------



## oldways (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck with it if you need a hand PM me I'm bout three hours away but I love that area. I'll probably be there this fall at Dixon WMA Good luck any how...


----------



## Bobby38ark (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure will, gonna go check it out by myself at first


----------



## FireRescue73 (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope you arent off Gooding Bay road or that group of leases. If you are its underwater again right now. Do you hunt with dogs?? I hope so because everyone else in that entire area does. With the flooding and standing water comes the worst mosquitos known to human kind.  Im not trying to rain on your parade but I cant wait to get off of mine. Dont get me wrong there IS game there but with constant pressure of dogs and poachers they are totally nocturnal. 
Nobody answered but one guy so I felt obliged to give you an honest review of the area. Good Luck


----------



## Bobby38ark (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't believe it is, it is just south of 84, PM me, where is your lease and who through, may be the same group.  no I do not hunt with dogs and yes, I could tell someone has been going around the gates, but a little concertina wire will soon take care of that...


----------



## DCOX (Mar 15, 2012)

Have you gotten any new info on the area Bobby38ark? I'm getting into a lease in the same area... Ware Co south of Waycross. I'll be heading up soon to check out the property.


----------



## base3448 (Jun 11, 2012)

I would not think there would be a big difference in the rut from Long Co. to Ware Co.   Maybe wrong.  I would scout your land, hunt hard and provide a good food source.  You know as well as i,  no food / water,  no game.  If your not into food plots, i would feed just to keep in area,  not saying to hunt over.  May not be your thing.  But i would provide a food source of some type.  Question is why did the hunters from last year get rid of the lease???  Usually a good land will stay leased every year.  Hope it helps out.


----------

